# Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich



## sl-power (27. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

da es in einer Woche ab in den Urlaub geht, der Teich so gut wie fertig ist, und im nächsten Jahr ja auch ein paar Bewohner einziehen sollen, suche ich eine schöne Urlaubslektüre. 

Wer kann mir ein gutes Buch über Fische im Gartenteich empfehlen?
Kann auch gerne etwas umfangreicher sein, und tiefer in die Materie einsteigen. Denn schließlich will ich ja so wenig wie möglich falsch machen.

Kois und Goldis werden es wohl nicht werden, eher so Arten wie Goldorfen, Bitterlinge, __ Stichlinge o.ä.

Vielleicht gibt es ja die ultimative "Bibel" für dieses Thema. Oder gibt da mehrere empfehlenswerte Bücher? 

Bin gespannt!


----------



## Trautchen (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Guten Morgen, da hänge ich mich dran, interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Moin Ihr beiden.

Wie wäre der Mergus Gartenteichatlas?
Ist dann aber nicht nur was über Fische, sondern auch über die vielen anderen Teichbewohner zu lesen. 

Unser Neffe war zu Weihnachten begeistert. 
Für ein eigenes Exemplar hats leider noch nicht gelangt, aber ich such mir die Infos auch lieber im www zusammen als in einem Buch.


----------



## jochen (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Hi Sebastian,

lege dir den ...

Mergus Gartenteichatlas zu,....

du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Über Koi gibt es sicherlich bessere Lektüre,
aber über Teich mit seinem Umfeld, Pflanzen und Fische aller Arten die für den Gartenteich in Frage kommen, ist er absolut Top.

Desweiteren werden viele Insekten, __ Nattern, Amphibien etc. sehr ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Hi
kann euch den Mergus Gartenteichatlas nur empfehlen. Steht ne unmenge drin, viele Bilder, einfach alles rund um den Teich

LG vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## sl-power (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Na dann scheint es da ja wirklich "die Bibel" für den Gartenteich zu geben.  Danke für die vielen Tipps! 

Hab den Teichatlas soeben bestellt, aber für die Urlaubsreise ist der wohl doch ein bisschen groß. :shock Da ist ja die Freigepäckgrenze allein mit dem Buch schon überschritten!


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Moin Sebastian.

Gabs den nicht in zwei Ausführungen? 
Die Taschenbuchausgabe sollte doch um einiges leichter und günstiger sein.


----------



## sl-power (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Guten Morgen Annett,

lass mich mal überraschen. Hab mir die Taschenbuchausgabe bestellt. Aber die hat auch über 1000 Seiten.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*



sl-power schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Annett,
> 
> lass mich mal überraschen. Hab mir die Taschenbuchausgabe bestellt. Aber die hat auch über 1000 Seiten.



Hallo,

habe meine Bibel 1. Auflage von 1992 mit 1024 Seiten mal eben gewogen und war bei 1244 gr. doch erstaunt.

Die leichtere neue Taschenbuchausgabe hat aber auch noch 1021 gr.


----------



## sl-power (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Der Teichatlas ist gestern eingetroffen, und ich habe schon fleißig drin gestöbert. 

Super Empfehlung!  Danke!


----------



## Goldi2009 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Hallo Sebastian,

ist die Taschenbuchausgabe in A4 oder A5?

Viele Grüße u. schönen Urlaub

Anne


----------



## jochen (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Hi,

meiner ist 180 x 120 x 41 mm ...


----------



## sl-power (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Die Taschenbuchausgabe ist DIN A5.

181 x 119 x 42mm  
Gerade nachgemessen...


----------



## jochen (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Hi,

naja so genau hab ich ja nicht gemessen...

auf jeden Fall passt er in jede Damenhandtasche...


----------



## sl-power (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Gute Lektüre über Fische im Gartenteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wenn man etwas detailiertere Informationen über manche Teichfische sucht, dann stößt man im Internet und in vielen allgemeinen Teichbüchern schnell an seine Grenzen.

Ich würde mich z.B. gerne mehr über Moderlischen und Goldelritzen informieren, aber man findet überall immer nur ein paar allgemeine Informationen über diese Fische.
Ausführliche Details z.B. über Sozialverhalten und Laichverhalten findet man fast nicht.

Jetzt habe ich aber für Moderlischen ein Spezial-Buch gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/Das-Moderliesch...4&sr=1-1-spell

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch dieses Buch? Ist das auch für den interessierten Laien interessant, oder steht das zu viel fachchinesisch drin?

Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen Tipp, wo man mehr Details über Moderlischen und Goldelritzen erfahren kann?

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------

